# Complaints and compliments about my '06 M6



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Here's the list I've racked up so far:

I love:

The insane horsepower in this car
The fit & finish - I hate rattles, and this thing is tight
The handling - much fun on twisty roads
The brakes - stops without effort like no other car I've ever driven
The unfounded "sleeper" label. Yeah, right. This ain't no sleeper
The sound - whether standing on it or crusing around town
The look - an unpretentious bad-ass with the balls to prove it
The skip shift - I'm going to have that page marked for any cop who pulls me over in town
This list goes on for a while...I'll spare you

I don't like:

The owners manual break-in instructions. Someone should be fired for that
The skip shift - that's a T-Bone waiting to happen and should be removed for safety reasons
The gas cap on the wrong side :lol: 
I have a squeaky bushing in the front end

I'm a critical bastard, and that list is pretty good so far. I fall more in love with this car every time I drive it.

Gerry


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

:agree 
Noticed that fuel door too? you will find more to dislike as you go but let me tell ya you are gonna love finding those things cause you gotta drive it to find them and they are sneaky and hard to find.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Fuel door is an issue?

Coming from driving Northern European cars for the past 25 years (Saab turbo's), the fuel door is in the _right_ place as far as I'm concerned! :lol: 

What else I love? It does get the attention, and though two of the 4 Saabs did get noticed quite a bit, it was never like I'm getting with the Goat! Love it.

All the rest as you described, :agree: completely!

Jim Miller


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh, the rather scary thing: Many of the switches and controls are an exact match to the Saab gear -- stands to reason since Saab is also now owned by the GM mother-ship...

JM


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree almost 100%, ShoddyHog. I also like the car more, the more I own it. 

I have to disagree on liking the skip shift--it is 100% on my hate list, probably at the top for this car (though, fortunately, I have been getting around it and it hasn't triggered in at least a month).

I prefer a gas cap on the driver's side, but the cars I've owned over the years have been a mix of which side it is on so I'm not more used to one side or the other.

I don't like that the gas cap is a thin plastic--feels cheap--but I can understand there isn't much point of weight there. I would have prefered a thin sheet of metal. I do like that the gas door is up high though--gives it a little bit of retro feel.

I feel the car is sleeperish, as opposed to undeserving of the sleeper title. I think that's where I deviate from your list


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

alptbird said:


> :agree
> Noticed that fuel door too? you will find more to dislike as you go but let me tell ya you are gonna love finding those things cause you gotta drive it to find them and they are sneaky and hard to find.


I'm trying my best! LOL

Yeah, if that's the worst I can come up with, sign me up for another.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTJimbO said:


> Coming from driving Northern European cars for the past 25 years (Saab turbo's), the fuel door is in the _right_ place as far as I'm concerned! :lol:
> Jim Miller


I was stationed at an airfield just outside of Nurnemberg from 85-88. When my sister-in-law and brother-in-law came over to visit, we rented a Saab 9000 Turbo. As of today (well, maybe yesterday) it is no longer the fastest car I've ever driven. And the Autobahn??? Yeah baby.

That was a unique experience for me...my one and only turbo. Sure, the spooling up was an issue at first, but if you have a turbo, you know how to keep the boost up when you need it. Funny to stand on it though...only to feel like a 4-banger that lights up. I prefer the torque curve on the goat though :cool Anyway, we all got used to the Saab after Germany, Austria, and Switzerland.

Nice car. My CO also came in and said, "I finally found a problem with my Saab...at 120, the windshield wipers will not competely retract when I shut them off"  My 1LT also had a Saab, but I think I pissed him off. He gave me a ride one time, and I said, "This thing sounds just like a deuce and a half." Ha!

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I agree almost 100%, ShoddyHog. I also like the car more, the more I own it.
> 
> I have to disagree on liking the skip shift--it is 100% on my hate list, probably at the top for this car (though, fortunately, I have been getting around it and it hasn't triggered in at least a month).
> 
> I feel the car is sleeperish, as opposed to undeserving of the sleeper title. I think that's where I deviate from your list


Well, it sounds to me like we really do agree. The inclusion on my likes for the skip shift was solely because I will use that to explain to an officer why it "sounded like" I was getting on her. It may or may not work, but I'll give that a shot. Other than that, I think that is the absoloute most idiotic thing I've ever seen on a car, period. No matter how its intent is explained, the only use I can see for it increacing fuel economy is by killing people who drive it.

I'm going to complain about it to both Pontiac and everyone else I can.

Well, "sleeper" is a bit subjective...and if you've followed what I've been posting on other threads, that's one of the main resons I liked the goat and got the black. I'm just finding out that it is not the sleeper I thought it was. It still is in comparison to others. In my labeling it as an "unpretentious bad-ass" I was saying just that. A stang 6 banger painted in bust-me yellow with racing stripes is pretentious...the goat? "I don't have to look all that bad, but you can bet your ass I am!"

I can tell you one thing for sure...if I get hit by K-band on the way to work and am anywhere near a Mustang, I'm thinking I won't get the ticket.

Gerry


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

That whole skip shift thing? I have tried to make mine come on and can't,,,i guess that is good? dont know why it wont? read the manual on when it is suppose to come on but i cant make it do it???


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> That whole skip shift thing? I have tried to make mine come on and can't,,,i guess that is good? dont know why it wont? read the manual on when it is suppose to come on but i cant make it do it???


Consider yourself lucky. I'm with Hog in that I have always felt this darn thing was a safety hazard, considering it usually kicks in for me when I'm crossing intersections 

I can't accurately describe the situations that trigger it, but when it's kicked in for me, it has been the following:
1) I'm behind other cars, stopped at a red light. I'm boxed in, so at their mercy when it comes to how fast we can take off.
2) Light turns green, and when the other drivers finally take their attention away from their cell phones/kids/radios/indash DVD players enough to notice, they take off.
3) I start out in shift at a certain slow but not super slow acceleration.
4) After their initial take off, the other drivers let off the gas some.
5) I'm still in 1st, suddenly I have to start accelerating slower, and I haven't reached what I feel is a normal shift point.
6) I finally reach a shift point, push down clutch, trying flipping to 2nd.
7) *push* *push* It's not going into 2nd..
8) *push* *push* Ugh, it must be that &@#*(& skip shift again! (as realization kicks in)
9) Pull shifter back to neutral from the aborted attempt at 2nd, make a manual but illogical move to 4th.
10) Finally can move again, but I've lost 500 rpms during that "stall" time and left a gap in which 2 more cell-phone toting or burger-muching dorks cut me off.

I think that about sums up the "bliss" of skip-shift.


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Saab 9000 Turbo. As of today (well, maybe yesterday) it is no longer the fastest car I've ever driven. And the Autobahn??? Yeah baby.
> 
> 
> Gerry


They are cool. Amazing power can be made out of those cars. Buddy of mine has built a 400 hp 9000 with just a 2.3 liter turbo 4. But with that much power, FWD is a handle to control and put the power down. Love 'em still, but the rumble of the Goat is just awesome.

Oh, and the deuce reference? Man, you got that right! I wouldn't have been pissed at that comment at all!

Jim M.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I'm with Hog in that I have always felt this darn thing was a safety hazard, considering it usually kicks in for me when I'm crossing intersections
> 
> I think that about sums up the "bliss" of skip-shift.


:agree 

My wife won't even drive the car because of it. I only had it happen once today because I meant to duplicate it, but have had it happen at bad times. If that happens when I'm pulling out on '67, kiss ShoddyHog goodbye! Today, I just let her climb quite a way up in RPM with the last bit more throttle. I apologize to any residents of St. Genevieve that may have been awakened becuase of skip shift.

In all seriousnes though, I'm going to complain. If anyone can show me the short route to GM and the NTSB, that's cool. If not, I will find them myself. I think it is such a safety hazzard, I couldn't live with myself if I don't

Gerry


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

No offense to anyone here so please don't take this as an attack- I just find it odd that GM has been using the skip shift since late 80's and I have never heard people complain about it as much as I do here. I have never once considered it a safety issue- perhaps because I shift at a higher RPM than most while driving? I have never been one to "lug" a motor and shift before 2000 rpm's. Saying it is a safety issue and trying to get something done about a "feature" (yes, I use that term loosely) that is mentioned in the manual along with which conditions it is activated during makes no sense to me?? I pull out into traffic all the time- slow, fast, busy, etc. and have never had a problem with it. The couple of times it does get me, I just pop it in third and go on my merry way- never once thought- "oh my, that could have killed me".

I just don't get it?????? Maybe it is the "type" of car people here? Maybe most of you are coming over from European/German cars and are a bit more "picky" about things? I have had this on every 6 speed GM car I have owned and on a few, I have had it turned off, gotten the eliminator (or made one), etc., but it has never been a problem for me. Again, maybe my driving style just differs from the others here who complain about it.. Just curious as to why some people absolutely hate it like it's out to kill them and others don't even notice/care that it is there.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Clueless said:


> Consider yourself lucky. I'm with Hog in that I have always felt this darn thing was a safety hazard, considering it usually kicks in for me when I'm crossing intersections
> 
> I can't accurately describe the situations that trigger it, but when it's kicked in for me, it has been the following:
> 1) I'm behind other cars, stopped at a red light. I'm boxed in, so at their mercy when it comes to how fast we can take off.
> ...


I removed the shift skip... lately though, I've been starting in 2nd gear. I'm not sure if thats too hard on the car or not.. but it takes off a lot smoother acceleration. 1st seems way to low for me.... like just enough to get me moving, then shift.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*Ummm*

Not trying to sound stupid but how can it "kill you" and how is it a "safty hazard". Mine has never kicked on while im driving on a main road, its always in a sub. Dont get me wrong, I hate it to but you just drop you rpms or you increase them. Can someone please explain the "kill you" and "safty hazard" aspect. 

Oh and this too "2) Light turns green, and when the other drivers finally take their attention away from their cell phones/kids/radios/indash DVD players enough to notice, they take off."


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you get your speed up to 20 mph you should have no problem shifting from 1st to 2nd. 

I shift from 1st to 3rd a lot. The car accelerates great.

Once you get the feel for the shifting, the sift skip will not be so bad.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> Not trying to sound stupid but how can it "kill you" and how is it a "safty hazard".


First, let me say that I do not take offense to anyone having a different opinion than mine.

1. I leave for work at 5:00 AM, pull out on an incline, and would prefer to remain in good standing with my neighbors across the street. That's not a safety issue, but I try to be polite.

2. Happened to me when I got the car and within the first few drives. One of the local cops was sitting right there, so I was simply trying not to draw his attention. It happened, I almost stalled it, and darn near got hit in the ass by the guy behind me. Let's just say with him a honking, and my subsequent take off, I drew much more attention than I wanted to.

3. I've already gotten used to how to avoid it, but if it happens to my wife when she's pulling out on highway 67 and stalls it. She's dead. And I dearly love my wife. I'm sure someone else would verify this...where we pull onto 67(Victoria Road) is a death trap to begin with. In the mornings, it is like pulling out across rush hour interstate traffic and into it as well. Without merge lanes.

I sort of doubt I'll get the eliminator because I'll get used to it, but I COULD see it killing someone. If removing it saves just one life, it would be worth it to remove it IMHO.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> I shift from 1st to 3rd a lot. The car accelerates great.


I might have to start doing that. I'm going to have to go visit the doc' to have him fix my left knee. Getting old sux....or at least it did until this week :cheers 

Gerry


----------



## kerno (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey, ShoddyHog, the skip shift eliminator is cheap (under $ 30.00) and an absolute breeze to install. It was my first and favorite mod. Don't put up with it or try to work around it. It is almost less effort to istall than fighting one stinkin' shift!


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

kerno said:


> Hey, ShoddyHog, the skip shift eliminator is cheap (under $ 30.00) and an absolute breeze to install. It was my first and favorite mod. Don't put up with it or try to work around it. It is almost less effort to istall than fighting one stinkin' shift!


:agree


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

For crying out loud, just eliminate the thing either with the little resistor cable they sell or (better) by program when you are getting a good dyno tune. Not worth the complaining. First thing my Dad and I did in our Camaros and Vettes.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Doodad said:


> For crying out loud, just eliminate the thing either with the little resistor cable they sell or (better) by program when you are getting a good dyno tune. Not worth the complaining. First thing my Dad and I did in our Camaros and Vettes.


Yowza! Don't get mad man...I'm just saying how I feel. I will have to go back and read the threads, but it sounded like PITA to install and then remove before taking it back to the dealer to avoid warranty issues.

If it is as easy as you say to intstall, done deal.

That still doesn't change my stance on the "feature".

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kerno said:


> Hey, ShoddyHog, the skip shift eliminator is cheap (under $ 30.00) and an absolute breeze to install. It was my first and favorite mod. Don't put up with it or try to work around it. It is almost less effort to istall than fighting one stinkin' shift!


Yeah...my thoughts about the feature aside, I'd still appreciate NOT having a computer tell me how to drive. The more I drive it, it's not an issue for me, but I'd like to have control of how I shift.

*For anyone that disagrees with me, please support your stance by stating WHY you love the skip-shift.*

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*Just added to the list...*

I have a huge gouge on my passenger side wheels. I didn't even notice it when I picked her up, and frowned because I thought I'd be in for a fight. Fortunately for me, there's an identical mark on both the front and back.

I guess that's not a real test for Auffenberg. Any small claims court in the land would side with me.

Gerry


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> No offense to anyone here so please don't take this as an attack- I just find it odd that GM has been using the skip shift since late 80's and I have never heard people complain about it as much as I do here.


I complained about it here for a couple of reasons--the main reason I did so in this thread was someone on the 1st page said this had never happened to him, and wondered what the fuss was, so I described a slightly sarcastic list of steps that set the skip shift off. I do want to say that I have gotten pretty good at avoiding triggering it, and haven't had it kick in now in some time, but do plan on installing the eliminator (eventually..)

I have owned only 1 car before with this functionality. It was a 4cyl manual Cavalier. Maybe because the car was underpowered, maybe because different conditions triggered the skip shift, but whatever the reason I don't think I ever encountered the skip shift on that car. Other than that, as to vehicles I've owned, they've all been automatics, which of course don't have that feature, at least not in any driver-noticable fashion.

Additionally, and this kind of ties in with my saying it is a potential safety hazard--I don't like noticable delays in things related to the car. So, when there is that brief moment of limbo when you have to hunt gears (which is how it was initially with me until I got used to the skip shift), it feel somewhat unnerving.

To touch on the potential safety hazard part, let me describe the very first time skip shift ever kicked off in this car. 

I was driving in the left hand lane of a 4 lane road, behind other traffic. I needed to make a left turn, so got into the temporary 5th (turning) lane behind some other cars.

There was a reasonable break in the oncoming traffic. Enough of a break for probably 3 cars to turn left. I was only the 2nd car. The first car starts going, and I start to follow him. Well the first car decided to turn very slowly. Granted, there was enough of a gap that it still shouldn't have been a problem for at least 2 cars and probably 3 to go through. But--skip shift kicked in. Keep in mind it was the first time happening in this car, and I hadn't owned a manual in 10 years so was rusty. On top of that, it was pretty sunny so I guess that is why I did not see the light on the dash at all. 

So here I was in neutral, trying to figure out what was going on and correct it. Now, realistically all of this probably happened in less than a second or some very short time, but it seemed to stretch at the time. A car was coming in the oncoming lane--and he was probably going at least 50 though it was a 35 zone. I finally gear-hunted, got it in gear, and made it through. Though I was through before the speeding car was close, it still caused a moment of panic, and thoughts of "what if I hadn't figured it out so quick."

So, that's where my sayings come from. I think those who don't install the eliminator do get used to it pretty quick, but there is still those couple of times when you are not used to it, which is especially true for either those new to manuals or who haven't owned one in ages.

No offense taken at your statement; it is OK to ask questions or state different opinion, provided it is done in a mature manner at least, which you did.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Doodad said:


> For crying out loud, just eliminate the thing either with the little resistor cable they sell or (better) by program when you are getting a good dyno tune. Not worth the complaining. First thing my Dad and I did in our Camaros and Vettes.


And here I thought this was a car *discussion* forum...


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> A car was coming in the oncoming lane--and he was probably going at least 50 though it was a 35 zone. I finally gear-hunted, got it in gear, and made it through. Though I was through before the speeding car was close, it still caused a moment of panic, and thoughts of "what if I hadn't figured it out so quick."


Yep, and that's my point. Except where we pull out, it is a 60 zone with a lot of traffic at more like 80.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> And here I thought this was a car *discussion* forum...


Don't get too hard on folks. He's just saying I should install the obvious mod to eliminate the "problem" and that would be the end of my b!tching about it. While I understand what he's saying, I think it should be removed completely because there are some real idiots that will buy this car and not have the common sense to install the eliminator or school everyone who drives the car on it.

Different strokes...


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Yep, and that's my point. Except where we pull out, it is a 60 zone with a lot of traffic at more like 80.



See, for me- that is the perfect condition for the skip-shift to not even engage- hard acceleration to merge with fast moving traffic.

Clueless- thanks for not taking my post the wrong way. It is sometimes hard to voice a differing opinion on the internet without stirring up problems- and my "speak my mind and tell it like it is" attitude compounds those problems lol.

I never knew they had that on the manual cavaliers also- I can see that being pretty scary!!!! I have only owned F bodies and a couple of vettes that were manual GM products, so I thought it was a 6 speed thing.
Joe


----------



## Doodad (Apr 13, 2006)

My apologies everyone. I reread my post by the light of day and I did come across as an @zz.  

This issue has been blessed to us by GM for a long time. Supposedly to beat the gas guzzler tax, but I completely agree it is useless. My dealer installed the elim for me during an oil change and did not say a word. A tune would not even have the plug so they would never know. Considering the plug can be removed in 10 seconds if you had any nagging doubts you could reverse it. MY greatest fear is that the thing would malfunction one day and be permanent regardless of rpm. That WOULD be dangerous.

Again sorry to all who I offended.


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Doodad said:


> My dealer installed the elim for me during an oil change and did not say a word.


NP, Doodad, apology accepted.  I suppose I read too many forums where people--usually under the age of 16--go on rampages trying to tell other people they cannot post stuff, just because the first person does not agree with it, that I read your post as being along those same lines. But all's cool.

That's pretty sweet that your dealer stuck the eliminator on for you. Yeah when they have it boosted for an oil change, that should be an easy time to do it.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> NP, Doodad, apology accepted.  I suppose I read too many forums where people--usually under the age of 16--go on rampages trying to tell other people they cannot post stuff, just because the first person does not agree with it, that I read your post as being along those same lines. But all's cool.


To be quite honest with you, I thought I would have to yank that picture of Jamie down in a heartbeat, but everyone has been shockingly respectful. She was a really sweet lady, and have been happy to give them some good PR. I know there will be some exceptions, but the people here generally seem real nice. I'm glad to be here.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> See, for me- that is the perfect condition for the skip-shift to not even engage- hard acceleration to merge with fast moving traffic.


Well, let me explain further. It is four lane traffic. The very first thing that has to be done is survive crossing the two lanes coming from the left, so there's really no need to even shift. I now know that, but would I trust the life of my wife and daughter to know that? No way.

Now, having said that, I'm into my sixth day of my love affair with this car, adn each day I grow farther away from the notion of modding her at all. I doubt my wife will want to drive this thing much at all, but in the event she does, it will only be after I take her out to demonstrate what to do and not to do. If I'm wanting to do that for my wife (who drives better than most men I know and has perhaps 100,000 or more on a stick), then I still stand by my viewpoint about it.

But that's just me.

On a side note, is there some way I can have a moderator email me? My email is shoddyhawg at carbondaleporkdistrict and the most common ending.

My first mod? Anti-skid pad in the trunk for my beer!!! :cheers 

Lager,
Gerry


----------



## gto_lady04 (Jan 25, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Here's the list I've racked up so far:
> 
> I love:
> 
> ...


Gerry,

Since you’ve only had your car a short while I thought you might enjoy this thread from a few months ago. It has to do with stereo features and a few other goodies that are not mentioned in the owner’s manual. The post I quoted was of particular interest to several of us.

Quite a bit of it is just a bunch of BS-ing but there was also some good info in it. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6682




GTO_400 said:


> I also found that there are 4 presets for the over speed sensor "chime" mine are set to 30, 50, 60, 130





GTO_400 said:


> pretty handy when your in and out of so many cotton pickin' speed zones. Press mode till the O/Speed shows up and quickly press MODE again and then use the SET & UP, DOWN keys. *Also it's cool when ya press MODE & SET at the same time and turn the ignition to the on position LOTS of useful information here*.




Enjoy!

Monica


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Well, let me explain further. It is four lane traffic. The very first thing that has to be done is survive crossing the two lanes coming from the left, so there's really no need to even shift. I now know that, but would I trust the life of my wife and daughter to know that? No way.
> 
> Now, having said that, I'm into my sixth day of my love affair with this car, adn each day I grow farther away from the notion of modding her at all. I doubt my wife will want to drive this thing much at all, but in the event she does, it will only be after I take her out to demonstrate what to do and not to do. If I'm wanting to do that for my wife (who drives better than most men I know and has perhaps 100,000 or more on a stick), then I still stand by my viewpoint about it.
> 
> ...



Gotcha . As for mods, for me personally- this car is slower than I would have liked, but I am hoping the Magnacharger I ordered will help that . Nothing like getting your butt handed to you by a 100k mile four banger to make you realize that you have owned much faster- especially when you used to whoop up on the same car lol.

I just hope the blower will make it more appealing to me power wise. Other than that, I LOVE the car- nice combo of power and comfort for a stock car, I am just used to having much more power on tap in my modded cars. Hopefully I'll be able to stop at the blower and won't keep going from there lol.
Joe
PS- Just a couple of my past cars to give you an idea- Eagle Talon AWD- [email protected] off the spray with a 100 shot on tap , 90 Talon AWD- 487 WHEEL hp on pump gas off the bottle, with 100 shot on that too lol, and a 94 Z28 with a 396 stroker small block that ran [email protected] standing start on the street, the second Talon KILLED the camaro but from a roll on, the Camaro had the upper hand.. I have had several other modded cars also from a Grand National to an 89 Turbo TA.


----------



## PontiacGuy (Apr 22, 2006)

I have about 1500 miles on my '06 now and like everyone else learned to "drive around" the skip shift so it doesn't engage. But I am going to install an eliminator so I can just forget it. Searching through the 'web it isn't clear which will work correctly on an '06 GTO and which won't. There is a special price through today on this one: http://www.thunderracing.com which looks just like this one (JET 61619): http://store.summitracing.com

Any '06 owners have advice? Has anyone installed an eliminator that didn't work?


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

gto_lady04 said:


> Gerry,
> 
> It has to do with stereo features and a few other goodies that are not mentioned in the owner’s manual.


Thanks for the link, I'll check it out. Hey, the stereo and display on the car have so many features I'll probably never get to them all. And with how long it took me to even listen to the stereo, that should be somewhere around July, 2008! I wouldn't have even turned it on, but I've got a daughter that needs to hear ZZ Top at a rumbling 75 MPH cruise. I think she loves this thing more than I do!

You could pull the stereo, and I would barely notice. I haven't even listened to Howard in a week! Glad the thing didn't come with XM, but I digress.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> PS- Just a couple of my past cars to give you an idea- Eagle Talon AWD- [email protected] off the spray with a 100 shot on tap , 90 Talon AWD- 487 WHEEL hp on pump gas off the bottle, with 100 shot on that too lol, and a 94 Z28 with a 396 stroker small block that ran [email protected] standing start on the street, the second Talon KILLED the camaro but from a roll on, the Camaro had the upper hand.. I have had several other modded cars also from a Grand National to an 89 Turbo TA.


Damn...I about copped a woody just reading that. When I was younger, I could not afford a car like this, so all (well, most) of my thrills have been in:

My Nighthawk 650
My Magma
And this car

I don't have nerves of steel like I used to, but rest assured I know what you're saying. I'm just getting old ;-)

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

PontiacGuy said:


> I have about 1500 miles on my '06 now and like everyone else learned to "drive around" the skip shift so it doesn't engage. But I am going to install an eliminator so I can just forget it. Searching through the 'web it isn't clear which will work correctly on an '06 GTO and which won't. There is a special price through today on this one: http://www.thunderracing.com which looks just like this one (JET 61619): http://store.summitracing.com
> 
> Any '06 owners have advice? Has anyone installed an eliminator that didn't work?


Every time I drive, it becomes less of an issue, and the cops don't seem to mind winding her up a bit. I'm getting farther and farther away from installing it. If I still lived in the San Francisco Bay area? I'd probably insist the dealer install it before the car left the lot ;-)

Gerry


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Damn...I about copped a woody just reading that. When I was younger, I could not afford a car like this, so all (well, most) of my thrills have been in:
> 
> My Nighthawk 650
> My Magma
> ...


Haha- let's just say I have a very tolerant wife and if we end up having kids- I already blew their inheritance. I will be 33 on June 13th, and managed to have all my toys young, now it is time to get a bit more serious I guess. I do regret getting rid of some- my 87 GN, 89 Turbo TA and, I think mostly- my 71 340 cuda convertable that I had when I was 17. Bought it for $6500 and had a guy offer me $8500 for it a couple of weeks later so I, being a kid at the time, figured "hell, that's $2000 profit, he can have it". Now that I see what they are going for now, I kick myself..


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Every time I drive, it becomes less of an issue, and the cops don't seem to mind winding her up a bit.


I don't know what it's like around where you live, but where I live, I think the cops hear a lot more car noise from economy cars with fart can mufflers/tips on them, than with any stock or mufflered muscle cars. The cars with oversized exhaust tips end up sounding like a weedwhacker on speed magnified through a PA system whenever the gas pedal is depressed.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

kwiktsi said:


> Haha- let's just say I have a very tolerant wife and if we end up having kids- I already blew their inheritance.


I've got a 10 year old daughter that seems more thrilled than I am with this car. I blew the inheritance, and yet I can't think of a more perfect ride to teach her about what daddy considers "fun" vs. "stupidity".

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I don't know what it's like around where you live, but where I live, I think the cops hear a lot more car noise from economy cars with fart can mufflers/tips on them, than with any stock or mufflered muscle cars. The cars with oversized exhaust tips end up sounding like a weedwhacker on speed magnified through a PA system whenever the gas pedal is depressed.


So you know my neighbor kid too? lol He and dad have been eyeballing me...and daytime hours permitting, I've been giving them something to listen to other than his little blue thingie  I don't even know what his car is...sounds like my Stihl trimmer.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

*ShoddyHog said, let there be light!*

I flipped on the brights coming back from Steak & Shake tonight, and...(click on link to play sound) 
http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/WAV_files/miscellaneous_WAV_files/hallelujah.wav

Holy Cow! Maybe I just don't get out much, but those high beams lit up half the county. I think I may have given a couple farm animals sunburn on the way home. I guess you have to be able to spot a kangaroo a ways off when you're doing 150. I'll add that to my list of "likes".

Gerry
Yeah, I know...had to take her out again.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I flipped on the brights coming back from Steak & Shake tonight, and...(click on link to play sound)
> http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/WAV_files/miscellaneous_WAV_files/hallelujah.wav
> 
> Holy Cow! Maybe I just don't get out much, but those high beams lit up half the county. I think I may have given a couple farm animals sunburn on the way home. I guess you have to be able to spot a kangaroo a ways off when you're doing 150. I'll add that to my list of "likes".
> ...


Yeah- those high beams are something else, huh? Heh- the reflection off of some of the signs on the highway from them can be blinding. Very impressed with the lights this car has.
Joe


----------

